
Interactive scientific computing; of pythonic parts and goldilocks languages - lelf
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4990
======
sanxiyn
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8028255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8028255)

